# gettin into europe mbbs



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

i needz advic gettin into europe. if ur visitin this site, must mean u gotz an interest in healthcare, (or u need to buy a new mouse!).

wot i wanna know is that does anyone know of a decent uni in europe where admission is not like running for senator (for all the forms and interviews etc etc). n where the education is passable. 

any comments would be helpful. ok changa


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

changa..im loving it..but have you chekced out the other threads regarding euro med schools? im sure you're questions have been answered.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> i needz advic gettin into europe. if ur visitin this site, must mean u gotz an interest in healthcare, (or u need to buy a new mouse!).
> 
> wot i wanna know is that does anyone know of a decent uni in europe where admission is not like running for senator (for all the forms and interviews etc etc). n where the education is passable.
> 
> any comments would be helpful. ok changa


lol that was funny.

Look basically medicine everywhere is similar, especially in Europe where most courses are 6 year MD. But you're right things are changing, and some places are more harder to get into, and some places will have tougher courses.


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> lol that was funny.
> 
> Look basically medicine everywhere is similar, especially in Europe where most courses are 6 year MD. But you're right things are changing, and some places are more harder to get into, and some places will have tougher courses.


bruv, majid, u seem like a decent bloke. i seriously need to get into medicine this yr or me ol' man will f!*k me up! bro seriously i aint worried about going abroad, fitting in, beef etc. but i jus wanna gain admission to a decent establishment which is recognized in europe. if would be helpful if the corruption levels are low and in viva voce the a.p dont ask me 4 money. (im not kidding, this happened in romania to my boy!). easy admission n passable flavaz xmz. i aint go the foggiest, u gotz n e suggestions.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

awaiseali said:


> bruv, majid, u seem like a decent bloke. i seriously need to get into medicine this yr or me ol' man will f!*k me up! bro seriously i aint worried about going abroad, fitting in, beef etc. but i jus wanna gain admission to a decent establishment which is recognized in europe. if would be helpful if the corruption levels are low and in viva voce the a.p dont ask me 4 money. (im not kidding, this happened in romania to my boy!). easy admission n passable flavaz xmz. i aint go the foggiest, u gotz n e suggestions.


inshallah im sure u can get in, but you just gotta decide where, and apply for it.

My suggestion would be anywhere in Czech Republic, Poland, Hungary?

Because atleast these universities are established and have foreign students, and some experience with teaching foreign students.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

and about this "easy admission n passable flavaz"

i just remembered that some people who dont make it in czech republic, they go transfer to Slovakia.

So maybe Slovakia has easy admission n passable flavaz!


----------



## awaiseali (Apr 17, 2007)

Majid said:


> and about this "easy admission n passable flavaz"
> 
> i just remembered that some people who dont make it in czech republic, they go transfer to Slovakia.
> 
> So maybe Slovakia has easy admission n passable flavaz!


cheerz 4 yr reply g. hold it up.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

no probz


----------



## andrehs (Oct 26, 2007)

*Slovakia*



Majid said:


> and about this "easy admission n passable flavaz"
> 
> i just remembered that some people who dont make it in czech republic, they go transfer to Slovakia.
> 
> So maybe Slovakia has easy admission n passable flavaz!


You probably mean Comenius university in martin. They have a relative easy test for admission, but still remember, the path to become a doctor is just as hard as any other place.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

andrehs said:


> You probably mean Comenius university in martin. They have a relative easy test for admission, but still remember, the path to become a doctor is just as hard as any other place.


Very true! Completely agree with you.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Its probably easier to get into but just as hard as any other place to get out of. Someone in my family goes to Sophie in Bulgaria and its recognized all over europe. You can find ads for it in APPNA or Indian Tribune magazines


----------

